# Marty!!!!!!!!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Where are ya buddy? I miss ya...:hug:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I been missing you too, I hope we can get together soon man, we need each other right now you know?

You women make your own thread and stay out of ours!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I need someone to hug! These damn women yunno?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

But I wanna watch.....LMAO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my god lmfao .... Marty didn't you learn from the last but whooping heheheh


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm here for ya man, what ever you need I can do, ya hear me man!

We really don't need women to live


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> But I wanna watch.....LMAO


No, you woman can have another thread to yourselves..HAHAHAHAA


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If I don't bust a gut tonight, I'll be with you man 

I'm here for you and if the women want to watch we'll have to see what their up to also


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

awwwwww


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh my god lmfao .... Marty didn't you learn from the last but whooping heheheh


She's the one with the black eye not me!

And no!!! I didn't have anything to do with it 

I'm sure to get an ass wooping now... Eric you got room for me tonight?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> awwwwww


It's because of your kind i'm feeling the way i'm feeling..ROFL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty eric told me he is gonna bring you some homemade chicken and waffles ... LMFAO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> She's the one with the black eye not me!
> 
> And no!!! I didn't have anything to do with it
> 
> I'm sure to get an ass wooping now... Eric you got room for me tonight?


I sure do, right at the other end of the couch with me...:thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Marty eric told me he is gonna bring you some homemade chicken and waffles ... LMFAO


Damn it T, I was supposed to be a surprise with a candle and everything.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my bad .. You bitter scorned men ... Poor babies ...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Marty eric told me he is gonna bring you some homemade chicken and waffles ... LMFAO


That's because he know's a good man when he see's one 

Eric should I catch a bus or plane?

I need to hurry before Nancy see's this man!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You better catch a flight to Lansing Mi. and I'll be there to pick you up buddy..:love2:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> You better catch a flight to Lansing Mi. and I'll be there to pick you up buddy..:love2:


I'm headed out now! :thumbsup:

To old to get an ass wooping from a lil woman


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah that woman can't do it like I can..........


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just so you know whips and chain's excite me 

Bring it on brother


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> Just so you know whips and chain's excite me
> 
> Bring it on brother


I have the whip but you're going to have to bring the chains. Don't ask me how to get them past security..


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

You got that right Baby, you need somewhere else to go tonight, why didn't you listen to Sadie???


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

omg ... I'll bring the break sticks incase you 2 get out of hand LMFAO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a couch for ya buddy..HAHAHA


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitwoman said:


> You got that right Baby, you need somewhere else to go tonight, why didn't you listen to Sadie???


I tried to warn them they don't listen Nancy men are hard headed LMFAO ... Marty man you gonna be sleeping with aka and finale in a minute heheheh


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Eric, he needs one buddy, ya got your hands full, have a good time


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh hell NO! I'm gonna be sleeping with Eric very soon I can asure you


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Sadie tell me something that I don't already know hun, he's always like this, this isn't something new, he's just a nut case


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Pitwoman said:


> Eric, he needs one buddy, ya got your hands full, have a good time


I can handle him, and I'll send him back to ya in one piece I promise..ROFL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

No tell me it ain't so! hell I love you man


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> No tell me it ain't so! hell I love you man


 Well she's going to beg you to come back then you'll leave me. They always do. I'll be right here for ya though. Any time you need me I'll be there..
Kinda has a Jackson 5 ring to it dont it..LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitwoman said:


> Sadie tell me something that I don't already know hun, he's always like this, this isn't something new, he's just a nut case


LMFAO !!!!!!!!!! Nancy you got your hands full all those dogs and MARTY on top of it .. How do you do it ??? LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

She can't, thats why I'm looking for a good man


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> She can't, thats why I'm looking for a good man


Oh now you wanna eat with the dogs too!!! You know when get off that computer your gonna be begging for Nancy quit playing ... Men need woman yup I said it they are lost and blinded without us. :cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh now you wanna eat with the dogs too!!! You know when get off that computer your gonna be begging for Nancy quit playing ... Men need woman yup I said it they are lost and blinded without us. :cheers:


That's one of the "quallities" that I dislike about your kind. You think your always right.:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> That's one of the "quallities" that I dislike about your kind. You think your always right.:rofl:


I am always right .. the trick is we know when to allow you MEN to think your right even when your not.. Yup :thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> I am always right .. the trick is we know when to allow you MEN to think your right even when your not.. Yup :thumbsup:


Who you think you're foolin playa?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Who you think you're foolin playa?


I'm not foolin anyone .. you 2 are fooling yourselves hehehe you know you love us woman and can't live without us we put the icing on your cake. :thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> I'm not foolin anyone .. you 2 are fooling yourselves hehehe you know you love us woman and can't live without us we put the icing on your cake. :thumbsup:


Yeah you're right, you're proof that god has a sense of humor..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Yeah you're right, you're proof that god has a sense of humor..


LMAO @ Eric


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I call it like I see it..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> I'm not foolin anyone .. you 2 are fooling yourselves hehehe you know you love us woman and can't live without us we put the icing on your cake. :thumbsup:


Sadie your wrong in so many ways, we men can survive without you trust me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Sadie your wrong in so many ways, we men can survive without you trust me


No trust me !! You need us .. We are your backbone. You think you can live off booty calls,beer, and smokes. But when the sh*t hits the fan in your life a good woman is always there to save you from drowning in your own misery. We are always there to pick you back up off your face and get you moving back on the right path again.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Excuse me for interupting .. the trick is we know when to allow you MEN to think your right even when your not.. When excactly will my wife learn that trick???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO @ Dave..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> Excuse me for interupting .. the trick is we know when to allow you MEN to think your right even when your not.. When excactly will my wife learn that trick???


LMFAO  ... I have just learned to say ok your right hun whatever you say .. and than later on he realizes I was right all along .. I love it  Takes them some time to admit they were wrong but they do


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Dave I hope you don't mind us having a laugh or two, why should we be so serious at all times here man 


Some times we need to have a laugh to keep from crying, I don't feel I'll be here much longer so if I can bring just one smile, I've did my duty


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Dave I hope you don't mind us having a laugh or two, why should we be so serious at all times here man
> 
> Some times we need to have a laugh to keep from crying, I don't feel I'll be here much longer so if I can bring just one smile, I've did my duty


Marty don't talk like that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If it wasn't for this site I would'nt be here now LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your going to die a really old man in your bed when I say really old I mean like 80-90 not 50 hehehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> If it wasn't for this site I would'nt be here now LOL


Yeah well this site wouldn't be the same without you .. So don't think that way .. we need you Marty well and alive ... Sh*t eric needs you lmfao:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I realy hope you know what your talking about


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> I realy hope you know what your talking about


I do and damnit you need to stop talking so negative or I am gonna kick you country a**:thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty I dont care what you do as long as it puts a smile on your face.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> Marty I dont care what you do as long as it puts a smile on your face.


Aww dave I am gonna cry now


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

dont cry. wait till you see those 2 hook up, your gonna laugh!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Redog I'm laughing so hard I can hardly see man, just trying to make members see another side of things and take there minds off of all this


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love you Marty! can I come too?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

We will hook up, its enviable we just need your
blessings


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Really i want to bring a video camera for the video gallery. that'll make members see a different side of things and I asure you it'll take their minds off all this! hehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG !! all this man love I feel so left out LMFAO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHA, You guys are too much. Marty , you aint going anywhere so stop talking like that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> Really i want to bring a video camera for the video gallery. that'll make members see a different side of things and I asure you it'll take their minds off all this! hehe


HAHA That would be weird as hell... Lets do it...lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm game LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hope you have lots of video tape..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

People don't care but we do


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> I hope you have lots of video tape..


DV brah! you can fit many hours of low quality video on those things


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> DV brah! you can fit many hours of low quality video on those things


Right right, 21st century and all..lol


----------

